#  QRZ.COM  ?

## US5IMX-1945

-  ?

----------


## US5IMX-1945

* Service limit exceeded: Too many lookups (166) in this 24h time period.
     Please become a     QRZ Subscriber     to remove this restriction.
*

*About Service Limits*          QRZ service limits exist to insure that automated, non-browser based     systems do not impact the user experience of our regular web users.     
          Some callsign logging programs, capable of calling the QRZ server many     thousands of times per minute, have made these measures necessary.      The limits that we impose on a per-user basis were chosen to provide      the vast majority of our web users with the same great experience that     they have always enjoyed.  Therefore, most users should never see this message.       
     Since your usage exceeded the daily limit, you could benefit by     becoming a QRZ subscriber.  By doing so, you lighten the load on our     servers and help to keep QRZ alive and strong.       
     If you received this message from your logbook program then you     could benefit best by getting an XML subscription to this service.     Otherwise, please subscribe to any of our offerings to remove the      daily lookup limit.
*Note:* lookup limits do not apply to your own callsign record     so that you can continue to manage your QRZ database record     without interruption.     
          For a more detailed explanation of the limits, please see     the QRZ Forums article.            !

----------

US5IMX-1945

----------


## Serg

,  qrz.com    -     .       -      , XML   (     ).

----------

US5IMX-1945

----------

